# Options for someone under 25



## Freeto16 (Apr 7, 2017)

im looking to rent a car but it is telling me I have to be 25 years old to rent. I looked into hyercar but I'm not sure if that will work either. Can someone help me out and give me some advice on what I can do. Thank you everyone in advance


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Too old to start sellin drugs... too young to drive a fuber rental....

Ain't nowhere a 25yo* can pawn his soul to the devil no more



* - unless female


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Best option for someone under 25 is college.

All kidding aside, go find a $2k used car that will qualify for Uber and start there. If you can't afford to buy it, you can't afford to drive for Uber. The rental game is a scam. 

The RISK a young (inexperienced) driver takes on when routinely driving strangers around in a car is very high (that's why you can't rent). You're better off getting an entry level job anywhere just because the risk would be less, and the pay about the same (from what I understand of the San Diego market).


----------



## cab591 (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm over 25, but just started driving for Lyft. I usually drive nicer, 2 door sports cars. Picked up a 2007 Ford Focus hatchback for $2500. Runs like a champ, it's paid off, insurance is cheap as hell, and I haven't had any complaints yet.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Save a $1000 and buy a $1000 car drive for Uber , save another $1000 sell $1000 car for $1000 buy $2000 car . Rinse and repeat a few times and like cab 591 said you'll have a cheap car that works great for Uber and something you can drive around . The rental is kind of a scam , only way a rental is a good idea is if you plan on working 55-70 hours a week and your market offers a free rental with X amount of rides


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Do NOT rent a car to drive for Uber, whether you're 24 or 42.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

*Options for someone under 25*

*Join the Army?*


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

I started driving for uber at 21. I bought a used prius c for 11k. Best super cheap fuel efficient car, imo.


----------

